# xf86-video-intel slow interface



## megarubber (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey! I have a noob question:
When I install the package xf86-video-intel the XFCE is very slow in my computer. I uninstalled the xf86-video-intel and opened the Xorg log file and the "intel" option returned a error, but xfce starts fast and without a problem. With the xf86-video-intel package, the computer is very slow and you cannot use it. Why does it happen?

I have a PC with Celeron and Intel Graphics.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not entirely sure if it's required for that type of Intel graphics but try graphics/drm-kmod and follow the instructions from it.


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 21, 2021)

On most Intel graphics systems, the inbuilt `modesetting` X.Org driver works much better than the `xf86-video-intel` driver.
Just install graphics/drm-kmod and use `modesetting` (by having no X.Org config regarding graphics driver).

Note: If the `xf86-video-intel` driver is installed, X.Org prefers it over `modesetting` without a config file, so don't install it again.


----------

